# Wie Prozessoraffinität vor Prozessstart festlegen?



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. Dezember 2006)

*Wie Prozessoraffinität vor Prozessstart festlegen?*

Wie kann ich vor dem Start eines Prozesses unter WinXP Pro festlegen, auf welchem Prozessor der Prozess nur laufen soll?

Aktuell muss ich nach dem Start über den Taskmanager die Prozessoraffinität eines Prozesses manuell einstelllen.


----------



## HanFred (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Prozessoraffinität vor Prozessstart festlegen?*

versuch DAS .


----------



## lancelotti (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Prozessoraffinität vor Prozessstart festlegen?*

Oder eventuell Das (Letzter Beitrag in dem Thread)

Benutze ich selbst und funktioniert 1A

MfG
lancelotti


----------

